
The case against React snapshot testing - bjackson2
https://engineering.ezcater.com/the-case-against-react-snapshot-testing
======
acconrad
Snapshots feel brittle and because they assume that the first run is the
correct run. I've run into issues before where I hadn't fully implemented a
feature and the test then said the snapshot failed because it had evolved (in
a good way). It doesn't really work well with the TDD philosophy either

